# Need to find where is the factory amp on my Nissan spec V



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi guys.... I need to re-wired my stereo.. but, I found out it has a pre-amp... So ... does any body know where this pre amp is located... Nissan sentra 03 SER Spec V...

Thanks alot...


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I am pretty sure that its in the manual.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have the AF package?


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I am pretty sure that its in the manual.


Yeah, I dont have the manual


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> do you have the AF package?[/QUO
> Whats AF package?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

its the Rockford Fosgate (actually clarion) Audio Fanatic package. It has the 8 speakers plus an 8" sub in a small enclosure (or at least mine does). Are you referring to the stock headunit because I dont think any stock head unit would have pre amp outputs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the AF package has an 8" sub in a box in the trunk, the non-AF system has a little crappy 6.5" sub in the rear deck in between the rear speakers.


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> its the Rockford Fosgate (actually clarion) Audio Fanatic package. It has the 8 speakers plus an 8" sub in a small enclosure (or at least mine does). Are you referring to the stock headunit because I dont think any stock head unit would have pre amp outputs.


Well I was reffering to the stock amplifier... I'm wondering if it has an amp besides the head unit.... So, does it have an amp.. and where could it be??


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> the AF package has an 8" sub in a box in the trunk, the non-AF system has a little crappy 6.5" sub in the rear deck in between the rear speakers.


Yeah, it has an 8" sub in the back.... And I'm wondering if the head unit has an amp... and where could the amp be located...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Then you have the AF package, which means the headunit doesn't have a built in amp. There is a seperate amp that powers the 4 speakers and sub but I'm not sure where it is. Why do you want to find it anyway?


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> Then you have the AF package, which means the headunit doesn't have a built in amp. There is a seperate amp that powers the 4 speakers and sub but I'm not sure where it is. Why do you want to find it anyway?


Yeah, because when I bought the car, the left side speakers are not working.. So I check the wires and speakers and I took the head unit off and it looks like it had a custum system.... but all the wires are hooked on... So my next guess is that they disconnected the left side speakers wires from the amp.. And I need to know where the amp is located, so I can put the wires back together..  Any suggestions....??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

have you looked under the rear deck? I think I remember reading something that said it was back there


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes it is under the rear deck. Also the amp only powers the front speakers and the sub for some odd reason. I wish there was a wiring Diagram for it.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

The head unit supplys the regular speakers but the 8' sub is self amplified. If you look on it, right under the magnet there is a round copper casing, thats its own little amp


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

PoppinJ said:


> The head unit supplys the regular speakers but the 8' sub is self amplified. If you look on it, right under the magnet there is a round copper casing, thats its own little amp


you're talking about the non-AF system, and that's a 6.5, not an 8

the AF system has an 8 in a box in the trunk and an amp that powers all of the speakers, the headunit is a pre-amp only.


----------

